# Thrombophilia - any other way other than IVF?



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi all

I was on the boards a long time back (and still dip in now and then!) - I was unexplained and then it was found through tests at St Mary's that I have thrombophilia affecting embryo implantation.  I had had two IUIs, one IVF and a frozen transfer then after the test results I had one more IVF with daily clexane injections right after egg collection which resulted in the birth of my daughter Amy (who I cannot believe is FIVE at the end of this month!!).

Sadly, although a long time coming, my husband and I split up in July this year and I have recently started going out with an absolutely amazing man who adores Amy but who I also know would like his own children.  We have not had that conversation yet but the way things are going, I am sure it won't be long and basically my questions so that I'm a bit prepared with information are:

1. Does the thrombophilia ever "right" itself, ie, would I have to have the same tests again or would the outcome be the same?
2. Would I have to go through the entire IVF process or would I be able to just take either aspirin or clexane and try naturally, or even maybe with IUI?

Any help would be much appreciated!!

XX


----------

